# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Doctor Ángel Escudero. ¿Os funciona a vosotros?

## Sentiras

Por favor, me gustaría comprobar si este experimento del vídeo funciona y en cuántas personas. ¿Lo podéis intentar a ver si os sale? ¿Lo podéis practicar con algún familiar o amigo, a ver qué pasa? Yo lo he hecho pero quiero oír más opiniones. (No hace falta utilizar una aguja, que debe estar desinfectada, sino con pellizcos o estirones del vello es suficiente)

El Dr. Escudero es un cirujano valenciano que lleva 40 años operando sin anestesia, mientras los pacientes conversan con él o se ponen a cantar. Dice que no es hipnosis sino que son órdenes del cerebro que todo el mundo puede dar para anestesiar partes del cuerpo, dado que el cerebro es capaz de detener la sensación de dolor a voluntad.

Una paciente en mitad de una operación quirúrgica, sin ningún tipo de anestesia:

----------


## Ravenous

Ahora mismo no puedo ver el video. Pero lo de bloquear el dolor por pura voluntad es más viejo que el mundo. Yo mismo lo he hecho cientos de veces. Pero hay dolores y dolores. Aparte en una operación pueden influir más cosas que él simple dolor. 
El cerebro si qué tiene la capacidad de bloquear el dolor, de hecho, esa es parte de la explicación a que, por ejemplo, cuando estás enfermo, te sientas mejor haciendo algo que te absorbe. Pero sólo hasta cierto punto, y siempre que no haya picos que te saquen de esa concentración.
Vamos, que por poder, se puede operar sin anestesia, pero sólo en algunos casos. Esto tiene pinta de ser la clásica exageración mediática para llamar la atención.

PD: sí es hipnosis.
PD 2: qué hace esto en mentalismo?

----------


## Rubiolus

Yo soy mus tikis con la boca, y cualquier cosa me hace daño....en una endodoncia de urgencia que me tuve que hacer en Las Palmas (por cuestiones laborales estaba por allí) me llegué a donde un fulano que no me puso anestesia y no se como lo hacía (me daba unos golpecitos con los dedos creo)pero a mi no me dolió nada....y repito soy un tikis con la boca

----------


## Sentiras

> PD 2: qué hace esto en mentalismo?


Porque en el caso de que se pueda reproducir puede servir como un experimento dentro de un espectáculo de mentalismo. Lo que se ve en el vídeo es impresionante como espectáculo, sacar a un espectador y anestesiarle el brazo con palabras. Lo que hay que ver es si esto se puede reproducir por cualquier persona sobre cualquier persona. Este hombre lleva 40 años haciéndolo, y no es un tema mediático salvo porque tiene libros escritos sobre el tema y algunos vídeos suyos en Youtube de sus operaciones, pero con pocas visitas; no lo he visto nunca por televisión. Yo lo he intentado en mi brazo y no me sale, me duele al pellizcarme, y me gustaría comprobar si a alguien le salen esos resultados o si sólo le funciona a él. Quizá haya una relajación previa de la que no se habla en el vídeo.

----------


## MrTrucado

El doctor Don Angel Escudero operó a mi abuelo hace como unos 25 años, creo recordar que fue de unas varices y lo hizo sin anestesia, como bién comentais. El siempre contaba que en la primera visita, le dijo: yo solo puedo operarte si realmente crees en mí, si no no puedo operarte. De todas formas le preguntaré a mi padre, ya que yo por entonces tenía 10 años, para que me explique el proceso, porque eso llevaba un proceso. Eso si, la operación la hizo sin anestesia y fue un éxito.

----------


## renard

Puffff que quires que te diga por mucha reputacion que tenga este doctor yo no me dejo operar sin anestesia ni de broma es mas despues de verle no me dejo operar por el ni con anestesia,que experimente con su ..... Bueno mejor me callo
Y que hace esto en un foro de magia?

----------


## Sentiras

Gracias, MrTrucado. Qué casualidad.




> Y que hace esto en un foro de magia?


Porque si el fenómeno de la insensibilización del brazo a los pellizcos y al arranque de vello (y al pinchazo con una aguja) es reproducible con esa inmediatez que se ve en el vídeo, sin relajación previa, creo que sería un experimento interesante como espectáculo. Lo que me interesa es saber si eso que sale en el vídeo le sale a la gente, porque a mí no me sale y no sé si lo hago mal o es que sólo le sale a este médico o es que hace falta relajaciones previas. Por eso pedía que el que lo leyera lo probase, por si soy yo el único que no le sale o es lo normal que no salga. Lo que no se puede negar es que es posible, porque no creo que estos vídeos sean con actores. Otra cosa es que no sea reproducible fácilmente por cualquiera de nosotros. No estoy hablando de operar sin anestesia sino del experimento del brazo que sale en el vídeo, que es lo que me interesa saber si le sale a alguien, además de al Dr. Escudero.

----------


## Ravenous

> Porque en el caso de que se pueda reproducir puede servir como un experimento dentro de un espectáculo de mentalismo. Lo que se ve en el vídeo es impresionante como espectáculo, sacar a un espectador y anestesiarle el brazo con palabras. Lo que hay que ver es si esto se puede reproducir por cualquier persona sobre cualquier persona. Este hombre lleva 40 años haciéndolo, y no es un tema mediático salvo porque tiene libros escritos sobre el tema y algunos vídeos suyos en Youtube de sus operaciones, pero con pocas visitas; no lo he visto nunca por televisión. Yo lo he intentado en mi brazo y no me sale, me duele al pellizcarme, y me gustaría comprobar si a alguien le salen esos resultados o si sólo le funciona a él. Quizá haya una relajación previa de la que no se habla en el vídeo.


Es decir, que si funciona, tu intención es hacer daño a una persona, y que no lo sienta, y hacer un espectáculo de ello. 
Sigue siendo hipnosis. De hecho, es una prueba bastante común en muchos espectáculos de hipnosis. Allá cada cual con su moral, pero el daño sigue siendo daño se sienta o no, la lesión física permanece. Y luego esta el hecho de qué al público le resulte desagrabable, repugnante, o amenazador si se sienten en riesgo de que se les fuerce a salir a escena.

----------


## Sentiras

> Es decir, que si funciona, tu intención es hacer daño a una persona, y que no lo sienta, y hacer un espectáculo de ello. 
> Sigue siendo hipnosis. De hecho, es una prueba bastante común en muchos espectáculos de hipnosis. Allá cada cual con su moral, pero el daño sigue siendo daño se sienta o no, la lesión física permanece. Y luego esta el hecho de qué al público le resulte desagrabable, repugnante, o amenazador si se sienten en riesgo de que se les fuerce a salir a escena.


¿Hacer daño a una persona y hacer un espectáculo de ello? No es eso para nada. Es con el consentimiento de la persona y se trata de pellizcar o que se pellizque él mismo para comprobar que el brazo se insensibiliza. Estamos hablando de comprobar que no se siente dolor, no de causar lesiones o heridas, que un pellizco leve es imposible que cause, o que se estire del vello. Yo no lo veo repugnante ni amenazador. En todo caso podría ser desagradable lo de la aguja, que hemos quedado antes que eso no, que no hace ninguna falta para comprobar que no hay dolor, pues con un pequeño pellizco basta. Es un experimento curioso que puede llamar la atención. Lo único para lo que me interesa este experimento es a nivel de amigos, por proponerlo porque sería curioso experimentarlo si funcionara. Insensibilizar el brazo con palabras y hacer que alguien le pellizque o se pellizque él, no se trata hacerle ninguna herida o una lesión física, es que él se pellizque y que vea que no siente nada. Pero me temo que el fenómeno no es reproducible por cualquiera de nosotros. Ese era el objetivo, saber si funcionaba, porque en mi caso no funciona.

----------


## Ravenous

Sí que es reproducible. Cualquiera puede hacerlo, pero la persona tiene que poner de su parte.

----------


## MrTrucado

Yo no se si es repoducible, o no, en una sesión de magia, lo que si te puedo decir que lo que salen en el video no son actores, hoy he estado hablando con mi padre, y este doctor operó de varices a mi abuela y años después a mi abuelo, me ha contado que hay unas sesiones previas, en las que si hay sesiones de relajación, y a mi abuelo que era un poco escéptico, le hizo lo que se ve en el video, lo de la aguja. Mi padre asistió a la operación de mi abuela, desde fuera lo veia todo, mi abuela totalmente despierta hablando con una monja que habia allí, y el doctor abriendo por la ingle para dar mejor paso a la sangre. Si no me lo cuenta mi padre posiblemente no me lo creeria.
Con lo cual, no es llegar y hacerlo, hay unas sesiones previas, si se puede hacer de otra forma más rapida, yo ya no lo se.

----------


## Sentiras

Gracias MrTrucado. Lo de las sesiones previas necesarias para operarse sin anestesia lo conocía. Él habla de que sólo se necesitan tres días con una sesión de 10 minutos cada día. Lo que no sé es si este experimento del vídeo requiere también las sesiones previas o se puede hacer así de repente. Yo creo que es posible que haya sesiones previas y que no salga ese dato en el vídeo. Lo he intentado conmigo mismo y me duele, o sea, que no me ha salido, no consigo anestesiarme el brazo. Si hay alguien a quien le salga, que avise, por favor. Si no, de momento me quedo con la conclusión de que no es que yo lo haga mal sino que no se puede hacer de buenas a primeras. En Youtube hay más experiencias así y una conferencia larga de este señor.

----------


## Pardo

No deja de ser sugestión perfectamente aplicada. Se puede hacer, simpre y cuando la persona crea en quien lo hace. Es como dejar una mano pegada sobre la mesa, usando tan solo palabras, sin llegar a hacer una inducción a un trance.
El poder de la sugestión, va mucho más allá de lo que podemos imaginar.
Salud!

----------


## Moñiño

Es el mismo tipo de hipnosis que se usaba en la segunda guerra mundial, cuando la precariedad de medios privaba a los hospitales de campaña de anestesias y el medico conocia los mecanismos de la hipnosis. Esto es hipnosis. salu3.

PD: Aunque yo en mi show de hipnosis no hago este tipo de demostracion (Lo veo innecesario y puede crear demasiada aprension) Tony pons en su show de hipnos, si realiza una prueba (puede que un poco agresiva para algunas personas sensibles) para demostrar que con la hipnosis se puede bloquear el dolor.

----------


## Moñiño

> Gracias MrTrucado. Lo de las sesiones previas necesarias para operarse sin anestesia lo conocía. Él habla de que sólo se necesitan tres días con una sesión de 10 minutos cada día. Lo que no sé es si este experimento del vídeo requiere también las sesiones previas o se puede hacer así de repente. Yo creo que es posible que haya sesiones previas y que no salga ese dato en el vídeo. Lo he intentado conmigo mismo y me duele, o sea, que no me ha salido, no consigo anestesiarme el brazo. Si hay alguien a quien le salga, que avise, por favor. Si no, de momento me quedo con la conclusión de que no es que yo lo haga mal sino que no se puede hacer de buenas a primeras. En Youtube hay más experiencias así y una conferencia larga de este señor.


Te respondo mas cosas con mas calma, que como dependo del wifi no tengo conexion siempre que quiero.

3 dias con solo una sesion de 10 min, me parece poco. Y no, no se puede hacer de buenas a primeras (o es dificilisimo). De todas maneras te cuento un secreto y es que en la hipnosis como en la vida No Hay 2 Personas Iguales. Incluso 2 momentos Iguales.
Yo me he encontrado que no todas las personas responden igual, ni siquiera a la misma induccion. Incluso puede que hoy no entren en trance y mañana lo hagan como un rayo. O con otras has de cambiar la induccion por que no funciona y con la siguiente induccion que pruebas caen en menos de un minuto.
Esto es por que depende de la experiencia y vivencias de cada persona y de la situacion y entorno del momento y de su imaginacion, porque lo que es la hipnosis, como tal no existe y si existiera seria una autohipnosis, lo que tu crees y que el hipnotista simplemente guia.


Y en tu caso concreto puede que no lo consigas porque lo ansias demasiado. es como si te metieras en la cama con el proposito de dormirte en 3 minutos. Y estas ahi arropado, cerrando los ojos, diciendote a ti mismo "Ya, venga ya me voya a dormir. me duermos ya. en 3 minutos me he dormido. Ya me duermo, lo noto. Me voy a dormir". Y el sueño no llega. Lo deseas, los esperas tanto que el mismo ansia hace que no lo consiguas. el sueño fluye, dejalor fluir y te dormiras. Pues similar a este ejemplo es lo que te esta pasando.

Y en el mentado ejemplo del show de Toni Pons, en la prueba da la aguja y el bloqueo del dolor, no lo hace al principio del show, sino mas bien hacia el final. el sujeto ha pasado por diferentes pruebas y profundizaciones de estado que le predisponen a superar el test que Toni le propone. 

PD: En los videos de youtube se omiten cosas. Hay de todo y no es todo como se ve. En los mios de hipnosis, puedes ver inducciones rapidas, pero ya mismo te digo que si, si son rapidas, pero no son todo lo que muestran, porque en algunas hay sujestiones previas para favorecer el exito, no ya de la induccion, sino de las pruebas o test que vengan detras, por que si no profundizara, quizas no realizarian bien las pruebas o test que proponga, que es lo realmente llamativo e impactante de la hipnosis a nivel visual.

Salu3.

----------


## Tiza-86

Bajo hipnosis es posible, esta claro, pero... tests, inducciones, hacer un proceso de selección, elegir a los candidatos idóneos, etc... para solo unos pellizcos? No se, si es un espectáculo de hipnosis bajo mi humilde opinión creo que no tiene mucha fuerza hacer algo así y si no lo es... mucho trabajo y proceso para algo tan... ¿fugaz, corto? Un poco sin sentido ¿no?

De todas maneras, interesante el vídeo  :Smile1:

----------


## palma50

En mi opinion muy personal, esta demostracion de hipnosis se puede integrar muy bien a un espectaculo de mentalismo, donde se combinen juegos mentalistas e hipnosis. saludos...

----------

